

Hat Backup – Back-end-agnostic snapshotting backup system written in Rust - adamnemecek
https://github.com/google/hat-backup

======
jszymborski
> Disclaimer: This is not an official Google product.

All the same, a Rust project in the Google github account... very very
interesting considering they've been dogfooding golang quite a bit.

